# Still having boot fit issues



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

It kind of sounds like you bought too big of a boot. Probably because you needed a wider boot. I'd recommend trying to look for a smaller boot in a Wide size. 

Wired will come on and say: Take your bare foot. Kick your heel up against the wall and measure.... (and we love him for it. He is helpful)

Measure both the length and width.


----------



## Fire Rose (Feb 15, 2016)

Already done. These are what Wired recommend based on my measurements. And even if I needed a smaller boot, that isn't an option. The ruler wide only goes down to size 6, and no other wide boot would be wide enough even if they ran smaller.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Try orthopedic insoles made to fit to your specific arch. Custom made orthopedic soles were game changers for me. (Long history of foot pain, numb feet, heel lift etc. With those custom insoles, I happily ride even in my too big boots)


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Yup. sounds like the exact problem I was having when my boots were too big. If your heel isn't staying in place, there is too much give back to front. I sized down a half size and wear k2 maysis. In addition to being the proper size, they have a different BOA system (Conda) which takes away the dual zone control in exchange for one of the BOAs specifically locking your heel back in to the boot. Not sure if they make a womens version but they have been life changers for me


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

UGH. Just fucking ugh!!!! 

First off you're in the wrong boot for your foot, ankle, arch, and calf. You took some bad advice and ran with it because you didn't do your research. I mean you're in fucking SEATTLE go to EVO. Jesus fucking Christ! Ugh!

Second I'm going to bet you bought the damn boots online! Fuck. 

So here's where you're at. The only way to fix your issue is to do a whole series of complex manipulations which will cost you a lot of time and money. If you want to stay with the boot you'll need a heel wedge to compensate for the calf bite. Then in doing this it's going to change the way the insole sits. Which is then going to change the toe/instep pressure. So then you'll have to raise the toe bed up while making sure the arch is still cradled properly. Oh but in doing that it means you're going to have instep pressure problems which means you'll have to start with a heat molding, but probably need to have the liners cut and foam removed. Which I can tell you is something no one on here and very few actual boot fitters know what to do. If this isn't an option then you have to pinpoint the exact pressure points and cut some foam to create a sort of bridge to raise the shell off those hot spots. Then you're still going to have an ankle issue which means creating a specialized O ring that's cut to optimize ankle hold but not put pressure that will cut off circulation. 

Short answer, you're fucked in those boots for taking bad advice and should go talk to the people at Evo and bring your current boots, your current footbeds, the socks you use, and be prepared to spend a whole day with them working on the issue at hand. Then when it's all said and done, don't forget to tip them. 

People, you need to learn that Wiredsports advice is kind of shit from time to time and stop taking it at face value. They're here to push sales first. FUCK!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> People, you need to learn that Wiredsports advice is kind of shit from time to time and stop taking it at face value. They're here to push sales first. FUCK!


I'm going to say that's a bit of a stretch, given that his most recommended boots are ones that he doesn't sell. Obviously, online advice is never going to be as solid as an in-person fitting, but for much of the country that isn't an issue. When I go into my local shops to look for boots, and I request a certain mondo size, they can't resist asking me my shoe size. Drives me a little nuts.


----------



## Fire Rose (Feb 15, 2016)

First off,I never said I have calf bite, I don't. Secondly, I have tried on who knows how many pairs of boots, both women's and men's. I went to a reputable shop in Bellevue that sold me another pair of boots that didn't fit after measuring the length (but not considering the width of my feet). I have wide feet that are very sensitive to being squeezed into something too narrow. I went from not being able to make it down very short runs last season, to only having issues after 4+ hours now. I would call that a huge improvement. The only main problem I am having is pain in my big toe.

I know Evo is in Seattle but I didn't know if their boot fitter was any good. Sure, there any plenty of shops with boot fitters but they aren't all created equal.

Edit: Also as far as I can tell no shops even carry this size boot, so trying it on in a shop wasn't an option.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

BurtonAvenger said:


> UGH. Just fucking ugh!!!!
> 
> First off you're in the wrong boot for your foot, ankle, arch, and calf. You took some bad advice and ran with it because you didn't do your research. I mean you're in fucking SEATTLE go to EVO. Jesus fucking Christ! Ugh!
> 
> ...



LOLz

What he said. Maybe less profanity. But the message is on point. Go spend a good chunk of time with an actual person who will put you in the right boot. Then get it heat molded so that you don't have 3-4 days of pack out where you start to question your purchase.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Deacon said:


> I'm going to say that's a bit of a stretch, given that his most recommended boots are ones that he doesn't sell. Obviously, online advice is never going to be as solid as an in-person fitting, but for much of the country that isn't an issue. When I go into my local shops to look for boots, and I request a certain mondo size, they can't resist asking me my shoe size. Drives me a little nuts.


The best boot is the one that fits your foot. No recommendation from an online store is going to matter. Fuck, come on you're not that dense are you?



Fire Rose said:


> First off,I never said I have calf bite, I don't. Secondly, I have tried on who knows how many pairs of boots, both women's and men's. I went to a reputable shop in Bellevue that sold me another pair of boots that didn't fit after measuring the length (but not considering the width of my feet). I have wide feet that are very sensitive to being squeezed into something too narrow. I went from not being able to make it down very short runs last season, to only having issues after 4+ hours now. I would call that a huge improvement. The only main problem I am having is pain in my big toe.
> 
> I know Evo is in Seattle but I didn't know if their boot fitter was any good. Sure, there any plenty of shops with boot fitters but they aren't all created equal.
> 
> Edit: Also as far as I can tell no shops even carry this size boot, so trying it on in a shop wasn't an option.


You want to argue with me go for it. Done this for a lot longer than you've been riding. You have calf bite. The real truth is you're out of shape and your feet aren't prepared to ride as long as you want. That's the cold harsh truth, your muscles are weak in your arch and instep and not prepared for the abuse snowboarding puts on them. You also have a laundry list of issue associated with you that you're not prepared to look at. Which I'm going to say as someone that has worked snow retail for almost 20 years and been a boot fitter for is why that shop in Hellview gave you the wrong boot, it was the easiest way to not deal with you. 

Now you're saying it's just a big toe issue? Fucking take the liner out cut a plus sign through the liner where the big toe is and put it back in the boot. Bam pressure gone. Also clip your fucking nails. 

But I'm trying to tell you, you're in the wrong boot. You're in a guys boot that is designed for someone that has a longer tibia/fibula length as well as a different calf muscle structure. You need a boot that isn't just wide enough for your foot, but also has a rear cut out or lower liner to fit your calf muscle. 

Then again what do I know, I'm only working with a few different boot brands boot engineers on designing better footbeds and fits!


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

BurtonAvenger said:


> The best boot is the one that fits your foot. No recommendation from an online store is going to matter. Fuck, come on you're not that dense are you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any questions that I can ask to get you to talk dirty to me too?


----------



## Fire Rose (Feb 15, 2016)

I know I am out of shape. I know my foot muscles aren't strong enough. I also know I'm not getting any issues in my calves. No bruising, no pain. So if I am having calf bite, why wouldn't it be causing any direct issues?

Yes, I know I have a whole array of issues. I have small wide sensitive feet. I have issues with my Achilles. I have wide calves, and significant scar tissue on the back of my ankles that cause issues as well. I'm not ignoring these issues.

But at this point I have had a significant change in circumstances since the beginning of the season. I cannot afford a new pair of boots, even if that was the issue. Period.

Edit: My toe nails are trimmed by the way. Actually the big toe nail on my left foot is almost too short, which I know isn't helping. And I compared these boots to my last pair of women's boots. They were actually a hair shorter in the calf than the women's. Not sure why, but they were. Anyways, being 5' with short legs and wide/non typical calves and ankles I don't see how a womens specific calf fit would make enough if a difference to try to fit into a boot that causes my foot to curl width wise.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Usually after 2 or 3 days I do some home made boot fitting on any boots I have had for the past 5 or 6 years because of the packing out that happens which makes them not fit as well very early on. 

I get some 5-7mm wetsuit material and put it on top of my liner between the liner and boot, I hold it in place with duct tape. Boots pack out and this helps to keep them snug around my forefoot to prevent the fore foot pain from a sloppy toe box. 

Really though, the more you ride, the more the pain will go away. Your feet will not get any type of workout like going snowboarding. 

If you have not noticed, that is BAs general vocabulary. Take the great advice mixed in and filter out the BS.


----------



## Fire Rose (Feb 15, 2016)

Argo said:


> Usually after 2 or 3 days I do some home made boot fitting on any boots I have had for the past 5 or 6 years because of the packing out that happens which makes them not fit as well very early on.
> 
> I get some 5-7mm wetsuit material and put it on top of my liner between the liner and boot, I hold it in place with duct tape. Boots pack out and this helps to keep them snug around my forefoot to prevent the fore foot pain from a sloppy toe box.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Where do you get the material? Would some thin foam work instead maybe? Might be a stupid question but, would you put it on the liner, under the laces (my laces are attached to the boot, not the liner) or over the liner laces, or would this just be a try see which works best for me?


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Oh this is getting good. Haha 

BA is crude but correct. You should be in ladies boots not mens boots. And your feet need to get stronger. Too bad your boots hurt, that is the worst. I think alot of people have a bit of pain in their feet at the end of a day of hard riding, you aren't wearing slippers out there. Keep riding and your boots will breakin more and your feet will get stronger. I think you are fine as long as your toe nails aren't falling off. Come-on you are a tough woman, higher pain tolerance and all that. You got this, girl. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fire Rose (Feb 15, 2016)

WasabiCanuck said:


> You should be in ladies boots not mens boots. And your feet need to get stronger.


I would LOVE to be able to wear ladies boots, I really would. Heck, if any manufacturer had a women's boot that had a chance to fit me I would run out and try it on, money issues or not. But they don't. I have to go up to a size 8.5 EE wide to get tennis shoes that fit me, and I can never find heels/flats/etc that fit because of my feet issues. It really sucks having very wide feet as a woman. And for anybody that cares my feet measured at 24cm long, 9.8 cm wide, both +/- a mm of each other. My little toe and the side of my foot hung completely off the insole from my 7.5 women's boot.

Any suggestions for getting my feet stronger? I go 2 days a week, and the occasional night if I can get off work at a reasonable time and the conditions look not awful (which has only been twice this season so far).


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> The best boot is the one that fits your foot. No recommendation from an online store is going to matter. Fuck, come on you're not that dense are you?


I know that, but a reco is still a reco. It's a place to start. 

It really would be nice if manufacturers and retailers did a better job, generally speaking, of getting people into better fitting boots. Of course, consumers could help that by actually buying from the shops that DO take the time to fit them correctly.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I went to Evo in Portland a couple months ago to try on any high end boots they had. They had absolutely the best womens boot selection I have ever seen at any one place. 

They also had the WORST boot fitters I have ever met. Super chill and fun guys to talk to but they had no fucking idea wtf was going on with my boots or sizing. I went along with him at first then he starts bringing out size 13 and 14 boots. I then let him in on my background and he just brought me what I asked for.... size 11 and 11.5 which matches to my mondos in those brands I was trying....


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Fire Rose said:


> I have size 6 Ruler Wides, which is my mondo size (Thanks Wired), and they have been heat molded. These helped a lot with the pain I was having last season from the boots not being wide enough.


Hi Rose,

STOKED that you have noticed improvement. I am sure we can tweak this to get you an even better result.

For those of you who are just joining this process now, Rose is a stoked rider that has a tricky foot. Not only has she undergone surgeries but her foot measurements equate to a men's size 6 (240 Mondo) at an EE width. Not only are there no women's boots that come close to accommodating this width but there is only one men's model designed for over E width in all of snowboardom (is that a thing? ). Rose provided the pictures below in one of her earlier threads which she had titled _Bad Foot Pain_. Simply put, any advice that suggests that she should be in a women's boot is misguided and frankly, a bit cruel to her tootsies. Women's boots are built to accommodate B width which is *4 width sizes* narrower than Rose's foot (almost an inch). 



















Rose, please let me know how the boot performed for you when it was new and freshly heat fit. That will give us a good baseline. Also would you mind posting up an image of your barefoot length measurement. I am not finding that in our earlier threads.

I dig it that you are getting out there and putting in your days. Some feet are just tricky and require a little extra love. There will not be _perfect_ for you but there is always _better_. Let's get to work.


----------



## Fire Rose (Feb 15, 2016)

I don't have access to a ruler right now, so I won't be able to post the pictures until Friday night at the earliest.

The boot performed well when heat fit. Snug, some toe pain but pretty mild, I figured this was because they needed to pack out. Once they packed out it took me a couple of tries to figure out how to get the boot adjusted right for me. If I tighten the upper zone first I am able to get it tight enough, which I was having issues with when doing the lower zone first. Then I tighten the lower zone to just a hair past taking the slack out of the laces, any more and I get painful or numb feet. After figuring this out I had a few days pain free, then the toe pain started again.

I've switched insoles since getting heat fit, but the toe pain started when I was using the old one, and they are pretty similar volume just different arches.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Fire Rose said:


> I don't have access to a ruler right now, so I won't be able to post the pictures until Friday night at the earliest.
> 
> The boot performed well when heat fit. Snug, some toe pain but pretty mild, I figured this was because they needed to pack out. Once they packed out it took me a couple of tries to figure out how to get the boot adjusted right for me. If I tighten the upper zone first I am able to get it tight enough, which I was having issues with when doing the lower zone first. Then I tighten the lower zone to just a hair past taking the slack out of the laces, any more and I get painful or numb feet. After figuring this out I had a few days pain free, then the toe pain started again.
> 
> I've switched insoles since getting heat fit, but the toe pain started when I was using the old one, and they are pretty similar volume just different arches.


Hi Rose,

Great info. It is noteworthy that the boot performed well before pack out and less well after. That typically indicates that you have picked up some unwanted motion inside the boot as the cavity gained volume. Let's get some measurement photos and make a plan from there. 

STOKED!


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Fire Rose said:


> Any suggestions for getting my feet stronger? I go 2 days a week, and the occasional night if I can get off work at a reasonable time and the conditions look not awful (which has only been twice this season so far).


Riding more would be the ideal solution. I am not aware of your fitness level or riding level but I'm going to assume both are on the low end. Now take everything I say with a grain of salt cuz I'm a fat fuck 5'11" 270lbs (I like pizza and beer too much) and I am not a personal trainer or anything. But I do workout 4-5 times a week and have for many many years, and I'm somewhat strong, 400 lbs deadlift 300 lbs squat, not out of this world numbers but not terrible for a desk jockey, anyhow.

Try to stick to functional type movements, this is ideal for athletic performance. Stay away from bodybuilding shit and cardio machines, with the possible exception of stairmill, treadmill, rower, airbike, or spin class, those can be excellent cardio when done right and at higher intensity.

Crossfit is the most famous of functional exercise but it has pros and cons which I won't get into but basically it is not for everyone. You can do functional stuff at a regular gym like Gold's etc. Your best bet for building a bit of foot strength/balance would be bosu ball work. You could even do it as a warm up before your workout. Bosu balls are found in most gyms and they are safe and easy to use. Or you could buy a bosu for $20 and workout at home. 

A word of caution with Bosu balls: don't do any big jumping stuff on it, that is for advanced athletes only. Little hops are pretty safe but there are tons of videos on Youtube of people doing crazy shit on Bosu/Physio balls and it is very easy to roll an ankle. Also don't use any heavy weights while standing on it, too dangerous, but light weights are fine.

Here's an example of a good snowboarding focused workout that would only take 10 minutes. I have done this little workout many times and it is awesome for balance training etc. You may find it difficlut to stand on flat side at first, it is very unstable, so flip it over and stand on round side until you get used to it. That could take a few weeks but standing on flat side should be your goal. If you did this workout everyday for a month you would be strong as shit and have awesome balance.






Another example of similar stuff but with better explanation.






Another one by a hot gold medal skier. She does one leg squats on it which are very hard to do. I might be in love with this ski chick. >






There are tons more of these on Youtube. My $0.02 is try some Bosu work, even as a warm up before your main workout.


----------



## Fire Rose (Feb 15, 2016)

Ok Wired, pictures of my feet measurements just for you. I couldn't find my ruler anywhere but I tried my best to make sure the measuring tape was flat.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

My wife and I knew Mikaela 4 or 5 years ago. She is a really great person. Sweetest chick on the team. Have not seen or talked with her in a couple years. We love her too. LV on the other hand is a self centered B.... gotta love ski racer chicks legs and booty... 

Nice work on the foot pictures.(talking to wiredsport) lol


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Argo said:


> My wife and I knew Mikaela 4 or 5 years ago. She is a really great person. Sweetest chick on the team. Have not seen or talked with her in a couple years. We love her too. LV on the other hand is a self centered B.... gotta love ski racer chicks legs and booty...
> 
> Nice work on the foot pictures.(talking to wiredsport) lol


Is every guy on here a foot perv? jk


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh, I do enjoy my work. 

Rose, thanks for those measurements. They confirm my earlier suggestion for you and you should know with 100% confidence that you have chosen correctly. As I mentioned before women's snowboard boots are based around the mondo size range associated with a B width. Sadly there are no wide or narrow boot options in women's boots. Your foot is 99 mm wide. Have a look at the chart below, find the B width column and travel down until you find 99 mm. Yup size 12 Men's, that would be size 13 Women's . Needless to say, not a great match for your size 6 foot. Now move over to a "normal" men's D width. Yup again, you are at size 9 men's before you hit your width. Now, just for fun try the only other wide width produced in all of snowboarding, E width. Even there you are at a men's size 7.5 to accommodate your width. That is still 1.5 sizes too long for your foot. 

You are indeed a 240 mondo which is a size 6 men's. I would start by having a selective heat fit done at your big toe. This will give that guy a little well needed breathing room and will keep him from taking an uneven amount of toe abuse. That does tend to happen with "Egyptian" shaped feet (a very common shape but also the furthest from the way snowboard boots are contoured). One question before i comment further. Do you ever walk with your boots unlaced or partially laced?


----------



## Fire Rose (Feb 15, 2016)

Nope, even if they get a little loose it makes walking horrible.

It feels like my foot is slipping forward in the boot so my toes are jamming into the front and my heel is lifting a bit. Is the selective heat fit really going to help that?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Argo said:


> gotta love ski racer chicks legs and booty...


Made working the T-bar during my first season that much more enjoyable :grin: We get a lot of the Northern Hemi race teams at my humble hill in NZ. 

Also ditto on Mikaela, super down to earth and approachable. LV not so much...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Fire Rose said:


> Nope, even if they get a little loose it makes walking horrible.
> 
> It feels like my foot is *slipping forward* in the boot so my toes are jamming into the front and my heel is lifting a bit. Is the selective heat fit really going to help that?


Insoles. Your feet are slipping cos they're not held in place. An insole fitting your arch holds the foot in place. If standard aftermarket insoles don't fit your arch and prevent the slipping? Get custom fitted insoles.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Fire Rose said:


> Nope, even if they get a little loose it makes walking horrible.
> 
> It feels like my foot is slipping forward in the boot so my toes are jamming into the front and my heel is lifting a bit. Is the selective heat fit really going to help that?


Hi Rose,

Got it. Your images look like your biggest toe and the next fellow over are pretty upset and are talking the most of the beating. A selective fit can make room in that area and in doing so can spread the pressure to all toes which lessens the pressure on one and tends to be less uncomfortable. As Neni suggested insoles can be helpful. "Can" because the wrong insole can make things worse as well. It will need to line up with the structures of your foot. A well made custom insole will do this. Off the shelf insoles are very easy to get wrong.

Most importantly, what you have written confirms that we have developed slop inside the boot. We knew going in that we had to address your width issue. You are an EE width and the closest available boots are EEE. Sadly, no EE width boot is currently produced. So we know that we have .5 cm of unwanted boot width to manage. Now that the boots have broken in you have likely developed a few mm of length slop as well. We need to get rid of that.

We always suggest a thin snowboard sock, but in your instance moving to a thicker snowboard sock may be all it takes to eat up (much of) the extra volume. As you have mentioned, there are no smaller wide boots produced. This is one of those _work with the available options_ scenarios. I understand that custom work is not in the budget. I would do the socks right away as that is free or cheap. A selective fit should be 10 bucks or if you PM me I can walk you through doing that at home.

STOKED!


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I had that same problem with ruler wides. 4hrs and I was done. ended up riding with super loose laces on the bottom and virtually no tightening on inner laces. I bruised my ankle horribly after catching a edge on a mogul because my boots were too loose. your ankle/top of the foot might be too fat, and the inner laces are cutting off a vein or something. the more I wore the boots hoping that it would pack out, the worse it got. to be fair it was a combination of the boot being a tiny bit narrow(2mm that I thought would pack out, but didn't) and a high volume foot/high arches/big ankles. I was also tightening my bindings too tight to try and compensate for the loose laces.

I gave up on my rulers after 25 days and got adidas 2017 boots in october. no problems yet with numbness/circulation. while the Ruler wides are the only advertised boots that are EEE, try other shit on. i.e. adidas(2017), asian fit burtons, vans infuse etc. evo should have all this stuff. if you really can't, start calling around looking for a pro boot fitter. maybe he can change your liners or something. ruler wide liners suck.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

jae said:


> I had that same problem with ruler wides. 4hrs and I was done. ended up riding with super loose laces on the bottom and virtually no tightening on inner laces. I bruised my ankle horribly after catching a edge on a mogul because my boots were too loose. your ankle/top of the foot might be too fat, and the inner laces are cutting off a vein or something. the more I wore the boots hoping that it would pack out, the worse it got. to be fair it was a combination of the boot being a tiny bit narrow(2mm that I thought would pack out, but didn't) and a high volume foot/high arches/big ankles. I was also tightening my bindings too tight to try and compensate for the loose laces.
> 
> I gave up on my rulers after 25 days and got adidas 2017 boots in october. no problems yet with numbness/circulation. while the Ruler wides are the only advertised boots that are EEE, try other shit on. i.e. adidas(2017), asian fit burtons, vans infuse etc. evo should have all this stuff. if you really can't, start calling around looking for a pro boot fitter. maybe he can change your liners or something. ruler wide liners suck.


Hi Jae,

For what its worth Rose is a 240 mm (size 6) at an EE width and the Ruler Wide's (EEE) are one size too wide for her. The next narrowest Wide boots produced are the Salomon Wide models (E width) which would be 1 size too narrow for her if they built her size but they do not. They are only built down to size 7. Adidas only builds down to size 8 or size 7 depending on model (and they are arguably wider again) so those would take us further in the wrong direction on all counts. Vans infuse is built down to size 7. Burton Asian fit boots manage shape differently (carry width further back) but are not Wide. As you mentioned, your foot was wider than Burton's Ruler Wide is designed for. Rose's foot is narrower. Both are shortcomings of boot production but they are very different problems. We have to work with the available options.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Wiredsport said:


> jae said:
> 
> 
> > I had that same problem with ruler wides. 4hrs and I was done. ended up riding with super loose laces on the bottom and virtually no tightening on inner laces. I bruised my ankle horribly after catching a edge on a mogul because my boots were too loose. your ankle/top of the foot might be too fat, and the inner laces are cutting off a vein or something. the more I wore the boots hoping that it would pack out, the worse it got. to be fair it was a combination of the boot being a tiny bit narrow(2mm that I thought would pack out, but didn't) and a high volume foot/high arches/big ankles. I was also tightening my bindings too tight to try and compensate for the loose laces.
> ...


totally feel you, that's why I mentioned my own follys on the boot. Not to say we're the same, but to try more boots on. I read she has to keep the boots as she is tight on money atm, so was trying to steer her in the right direction with a pro boot fitter which should be available in her area that can modify her current boots.


----------



## Fire Rose (Feb 15, 2016)

It looks like the boot fitters around here are charging ~$50 for heat molding unless I go to REI, which I don't trust at all. I'm going to call around to a few places and see if any of them are a bit less.

I do have a thicker pair of socks. I used them earlier in the season on a cold night and they made my boots too tight, but maybe now they'll be OK. I'll give them another try.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Fire Rose said:


> It looks like the boot fitters around here are charging ~$50 for heat molding unless I go to REI, which I don't trust at all. I'm going to call around to a few places and see if any of them are a bit less.
> 
> I do have a thicker pair of socks. I used them earlier in the season on a cold night and they made my boots too tight, but maybe now they'll be OK. I'll give them another try.


I can walk you through doing what I am suggesting at home. Drop me a PM if you are interested. 

STOKED!


----------



## Fire Rose (Feb 15, 2016)

Evo Seattle will heat fit for $10. I read a few things online that they are halfway decent so I'll probably go there. I don't really trust myself to try to do it at home.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Fire Rose said:


> Evo Seattle will heat fit for $10. I read a few things online that they are halfway decent so I'll probably go there. I don't really trust myself to try to do it at home.


while ur there...try on every boot possible for short wide feet...imo don't worry so much about heel lift...heel lift by itself, if that is the only issue is relatively easy to fix.

btw...when trying on, use only liners or very very thin socks.


----------



## oliveradam (Mar 2, 2021)

Hi, everyone I newly started skiing, it's like dream comes true
but I have an issue in getting my ski shoes, I wanted to know that what will you guys suggest me as a new comer, which type of shoes I should get? Tell me and thanks to all in advance


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

oliveradam said:


> Hi, everyone I newly started skiing, it's like dream comes true
> but I have an issue in getting my ski shoes, I wanted to know that what will you guys suggest me as a new comer, which type of shoes I should get? Tell me and thanks to all in advance


I'd suggest snowboard boots, they're far more comfortable than ski boots.


----------

